# Bsnl Gives Linux Dialer for Broadband In EXE File Format



## gary4gar (Apr 5, 2008)

Bsnl, India's latest Broadband service provider has set an other record. By giving a Dialer for Broadband service for Linux in Executable(EXE) File format. Someone Should Make them understand that Linux/Unix does not run EXE file format natively

This Dialer is Hosted on Rajasthan Telecom Circle website.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14686_zb5b3/Screenshot-Rajasthan%20Telecom%20Circle.png




Rajasthan Telecom Circle

*broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/rofl.gif *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/rofl.gif
*broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/rofl.gif
*broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/rofl.gif

On Second thought, maybe it runs with wine or mono but site didn't mention a word about it*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2008)

^^
Wth!!!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

ROFL!  but I have seen in  calcutta telephones website(guess) etc they are giving rp-pppoe client .tar format


----------



## sachin_kothari (Apr 5, 2008)

that exe is a zip one.
extracting it has 2 .rpm and an instruction .txt file.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmm.....now they want us to use wine to open their exe?


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2008)

rofl..sab kuch window mein hi bana diya kya ?


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 5, 2008)

lol its the same BSNL-BEST HAI PREETI KE LIYE

btw it is a self extracting archive and those dumb "engineers" as they call themselves don't know a simple thing!!!!!
....and they give an rpm!!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2008)

ROFLMAO........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 5, 2008)

useless fools...
.exes containing RPMs
thats like idiocity within stupidity
its toxic to even think about.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2008)

^....like digit providing compressed sourcecode of Linux applications to n00b's  digit expect them to compile that applications?LOL!while there are package mangers that can install easily!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 5, 2008)

You know why this happens so in our country? Becoz of people like here on this forum. Did someone actually mail them pointing out that the self extracting exe file won't run in linux and they better use somrthing like .tar.gz or even .zip? Did anyone goto the main page, click the Feedback link and tell them their mistake???

I don't think even a single person did! Everyone is busy mocking at them! Seriously! Get a life, folks! There's more to mocking at other people. Instead, teach them, tell them their mistakes!


----------



## krates (Apr 5, 2008)

((((((((( hey dude no one has time for fools and do you expect bsnl to listen to our words haha forget it SARKAR ki company hai bhai itni jab tak waha se order nahi aayengen tab tak yeh log haath bhi nahit uthayengen ))))))))))


----------



## sachin_kothari (Apr 5, 2008)

^^even irctc.co.in is a government company and its one of the best out there. So changes can happen, only u need to try.


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Did anyone goto the main page, click the Feedback link and tell them their mistake???


Lol.... I had sent them a feedback.....
But lets see how fast they're in fixing it......


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 6, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> You know why this happens so in our country? Becoz of people like here on this forum. Did someone actually mail them pointing out that the self extracting exe file won't run in linux and they better use somrthing like .tar.gz or even .zip? Did anyone goto the main page, click the Feedback link and tell them their mistake???
> 
> I don't think even a single person did! Everyone is busy mocking at them! Seriously! Get a life, folks! There's more to mocking at other people. Instead, teach them, tell them their mistakes!


Buddy, I have sent a feedback before reporting

You sound upset with forums, looking at your previous post in this thread and other threads


			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Why are people bothered about Win or Lin? The main focus of the Keynote was the MID!!! I dunno why all news has to be like:
> 
> Windows dumped for XYZ device, Linux gains!
> 
> ...


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=794929&postcount=4


Buddy, i am concerned about you buddy


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 6, 2008)

Stupidity to peak...
So this shows there is no proper computer technician...

Job vacant..apply immediately...

Requirement...

Should know something about windows and linux and their formats

Should be able to come late and never attend to any complaints

Should be able to sleep well in admist of phone calls... 

Should know how to quit job when pressure builds up and quit without telling anyone, so that the job will not be taken for few months..


----------



## iMav (Apr 6, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Buddy, I have sent a feedback before reporting
> 
> You sound upset with forums, looking at your previous post in this thread and other threads
> 
> ...


looks like he's fed up of the idli dosa of bangalore and wants chole of chandigarh


----------



## vaithy (Apr 6, 2008)

i don't beleive it is ignorant.. i know how the I.T. cell people are picked out so there is no mistake.. it is a deliberate not ignorant...tell me how many of you can log the portal in fire fox ?  
At present there are two types of  Engineering Officers working.. one the traditional Unix platform.. other the windows Platform..the first platform people manning thin client and server system in many system fairly well trained in unix,but instead of posting them in I.T wing they are posted to less significant operational wing.. so their talents have been gross uinder utilised...their suggestions to improve the I.T systems in the BSNL gone into toilet bin, where asthe Windows based trained engineers have been given important task of webdesigning, I.T planning, system planning etc., of late they are instrumental to purchase millions rupees downgrade to 'Vis' system  from win2k. other than IE 6 no other browsers able to supported the BSNL websites..Although the Training centres(RTTC and CTTC) in circles and regional are preparing linux training regularly (they even arranged how to configure BB in Linux) but the officers refused to release their staff for attending the training, saying, no body are using linux, if some body use linux let them use Windows for BB connection... with regarding  with regarding linux there is a 'Gestopo' mindset is here...
only customers has the real power to change them.. if they pressed their demand, and wrote to CMD about the stepmotherly treatment meted to linux, by the BSNL officers, perhaps the mood change..


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

^waht  why this is happening ?  ?

but using firefox,we can log in to the account management now


----------



## narangz (Apr 6, 2008)

Offtopic:



iMav said:


> looks like he's fed up of the idli dosa of bangalore and wants chole of chandigarh



He's more than welcome 

Also he likes rewris, gachaks etc, I guess. So Ani come here & enjoy the Punjabi food


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 6, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> ^^even irctc.co.in is a government company and its one of the best out there. So changes can happen, only u need to try.




irctc is run by CRIS , a full-fledged IT subsidary of Indian Railway.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

iMav said:


> looks like he's fed up of the idli dosa of bangalore and wants chole of chandigarh



Aaja Aaja ve perdesiya Mitti Vaajan Mardi


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 6, 2008)

I agree to what vaithy has said, there are competent peolple in the gov they are just not utilized to their full potential. 

What "the cat with an attitude" said is 100% true. itwas the main reason behind me not bothering with linux then.

@Parka123,
They need to understand the definition of N00b.


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

WTF 
what do they expect PPL like us to do


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 6, 2008)

*Partially offtopic: (More related to .exe than BSNL)*

A .exe is merely an extension which Windows being stupid needs all its executable files to be named along with. On linux of course it is a permission thing rather (chmod +x). But its not necessary that any compiled program, say *hello_world.EXE* which was compiled on Windows will not run on Linux. In fact a standard application would run anywhere.

Here I've compiled a Hello World C++ program on Windows via VS 2005's compiler and it runs just fine on Linux as it does on Windows: (No Wine, etc..)


```
harsh@harsh ~ $ ./hello_world.EXE
Hello World!
harsh@harsh ~ $
```

Just to point out that the extension don't matter, no other point implied.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

cross platform?


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL! Is BSNL crazzy?


----------



## vaithy (Apr 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^waht  why this is happening ?  ?
> 
> but using firefox,we can log in to the account management now



Yes. after large number of customers complained,only now the portal is working in FF,  previouly I used to DATAFOX to access the portal. but we have our intranet sites for many functionality...fire fox never worked on this because they mostly made of VBscribt combined with active X, which in turn crash IE frequently..In customer Care Centre.. frequent crahshing of IE is main reason for delayed response..


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

why are they like this ? ,it is hightime bsnl should switch completely to BSD or GNU/Linux


----------



## grendel (Apr 7, 2008)

@All those who said BSNL engineers are stupid , idiots etc etc.. You think you can do a better job than those guys? If yes then go ahead and apply for a programer post or better keeping the FOSS spirit alive and offer them to work for free as a comunity service!!! Can you do it?

And BSNL provides data service, if there is something worng in the software or portal, then suggest/point out the mistakes to them, Your suggestion for them to use a perticular OS is complete bullshit and its concerned only to BSNL.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

vaithy said:


> Yes. after large number of customers complained,only now the portal is working in FF,  previouly I used to DATAFOX to access the portal. but we have our intranet sites for many functionality...fire fox never worked on this because they mostly made of VBscribt combined with active X, which in turn crash IE frequently..In customer Care Centre.. frequent crahshing of IE is main reason for delayed response..


Hmmm...intresting
I never knew BSNL employees face so many problems.

But you do people inside BSNL make such cr@ppy sites with VBscribt.
Do they do it with sheer ignorance or intensionally?  
and nobody checks them?
VB is history now AFAIK



praka123 said:


> why are they like this ? ,it is hightime bsnl should switch completely to BSD or GNU/Linux


Prakash Even Xp or windows platform as whole is Good solution, but the cost of ownership is more with windows platform


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2008)

grendel said:


> @All those who said BSNL engineers are stupid , idiots etc etc.. You think you can do a better job than those guys? If yes then go ahead and apply for a programer post or better keeping the FOSS spirit alive and offer them to work for free as a comunity service!!! Can you do it?
> 
> And BSNL provides data service, if there is something worng in the software or portal, then suggest/point out the mistakes to them, Your suggestion for them to use a perticular OS is complete bullshit and its concerned only to BSNL.


Intresting Troll...

1. In case you are another person who has little understanding of how linux works, let me tell you something: this mistake is not something thats high level understandable sort of thing. What BSNL has done shows that their understanding of their customers is very low.

2. They used a Self extracting EXE. Inside it were two RPMs and a text file. Now lets just say they had a communication gap, and the engineers who created the RPMs were not the ones responcible for this error, which might have been committed by a website maintainence guy who accidently made them sfx like other files on BSNL site. So I excuse them for now...

3. But they gave RPMs for heavens sake. Anyone with a pinch of GNU/Linux experience will tell you that giving your software only as an RPM is complete BS. RPMs can't be used on all distros. BSNL were better off giving either a custom .bin installer or a cross-platform script to use the already existing commandline dialer software, or they could have given us the software as a "normal" compressed file, with theuser needing to extract the contents and run an executable(in linux world, executable does not mean .exe) thats (hopefully) as less dependent on other libraries as possible.

4. Where is BSNL's reply to this ? If they are really willing, me or anyone else who knows how to rectify the error is more than willing to help.

5. I don't care if BSNL uses BeOS, Amiga or PC-DOS. All I care is that mainstream OSes like Linux 2.4.x.x onwards, Windows 2000 onwards, Solaris 8 onwards and Apple 10.0 onwards are supported.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 7, 2008)

grendel said:


> @All those who said BSNL engineers are stupid , idiots etc etc.. You think you can do a better job than those guys? If yes then go ahead and apply for a programer post or better keeping the FOSS spirit alive and offer them to work for free as a comunity service!!! Can you do it?
> 
> And BSNL provides data service, if there is something worng in the software or portal, then suggest/point out the mistakes to them, Your suggestion for them to use a perticular OS is complete bullshit and its concerned only to BSNL.



I never say they are stupid, only their talents are underutilised,although our RTTC are better equipped in Linux,(Inchennai RTTC has more than 50 computers have provided with dual booting with Fedora and Windows, They arrange regular linux training, their superior officers never give permission to attend linux training.. saying ,' who use linux?
they are ready to put their employees always on a technical backwards)  I know many classes had to be concealed  the moral of the officers are put at the lowest ebb.  Where to discuss? ever they arrange meetings with officers and staff? ever they discussed the , what the custom care centre people are facing with public? do they have any facility to interaction with public in their portal..?How transparent are present feed back system?  I already sugested a php based forum in BSNL websites.. But they pointly refused todo anything with LAMP.. 
I am Account perssonnel.not a techie! ..
remember I am not happy for critisirng my own  Officers unless they treat Customers as Asset to be cherished, BSNL future is bleak..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok this is enough. I've waited too long for you guys to realize.

What the heck is wrong with you guys? I don't get what you all are playing at.

First of all, they provide a DIALER for people who don't have INTERNET on Linux.

So this clearly means you CANT use internet on Linux without the dialer they have provided.

(Pros please ignore this, BSNL does NOT know nor care about your skills)

So what the hell is wrong in giving a EXE self-extracting package containing the dialer and some instruction manuals for a user to read before he attempts to do the installation on Linux. Any one reason? 

Alright if your point of argument is that it should have been .ZIP atleast think about those bloody popular Win 98 users lacking WinZIP or equivalents. A self extractor is a boon to even ones with WinZIP since it eases the work and makes it automatic.

If BSNL tries to help in some way you guys just vent on it, BAH. 

*For a summary:
How the **** would you download this dialer on Linux when you can not connect to the internet without it? Rings bells? *

Edit: Oh and lols at NucleusKore for his Wine thought. T'was near but pretty bad a thought. I_R_D - et tu?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 7, 2008)

^^^ How about the Linux user downloading the dialer on another Linux machine? 

IMHO, everyone is making a big deal for nothing! I don't see the point arguing on this matter... people posting 100 lines reply and stuff. Seriously, we haf better things to do!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 7, 2008)

As I said they (BSNL) do it for normal users, not for pros.. They would only be normal in assuming that all existing users who shifted to Linux were previously using Windows and have no other means. That's the worst case too, and they addressed it that way, so its just fine on their part. Atleast they did something.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 10, 2008)

Still not corrected
*rajasthan.bsnl.co.in/main/bbservices.htm


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 10, 2008)

@ anyone who says BSNL's site can't run on anything else then IE6.

Check again guys..Its old news.. BSNL's site is working great on Both Opera and FF2.0.

Yes it is foolish of them providing Self-Extracting EXE and that too containing RPM files..  I talked about my uncle about this (he is PRO there and thankfully knows about Linux stuff...), he says its the fault of Web-Designers(who I doubt knew anything abt Win-Lin stuff) of BSNL's cause its them who uploads stuff (so its not the fault of developers, BTW software wasn't even developed by BSNL people). Still sent a feedback too...

And I hope anyone here who have 5 minutes to spare will do same...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 10, 2008)

^^@quiz: I told the exact same thing before. That the webmasters may have put the files into a self extracting exe as is a routine for BSNL downloads. But who is there to listen ?


----------



## grendel (Apr 10, 2008)

whats the problem if the dialer is given in RPM format?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

^Problem's not rpm, problem's exe.
They gave the dialer in a self-extracting archive made for windows.


----------



## grendel (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ Thats just a small problem which can be fixed .. but many are not happy here because of RPM based release.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

^Its not a big deal, one can always convert it to deb or tgz.

Although, a source package would have been better.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2008)

Gosh you guys are too blind. You're connected already, so forget it. You don't need it, don't rant on it. They are helping and let them, if it bothers you just shut your browsers up.

(Not towards the RPM war..)


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

^Why not a simple zip, which can be opened anywhere,
whether the guy was using windows or mac os x or whatever.

And i'm not saying its their fault, who knows , they just might be the dumbest folks around


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2008)

rayraven - ZIP can't necessarily be opened everywhere. Some persons may not have the software. I know, knew rather, many 98 users who had no WinZIP etc on their PC.

Yes, BSNL is old-fashioned but compiling a manual and a dialer into a self extractor was not a bad idea. Afterall a person would first only download it in Windows and then read and carry on post-boot in Linux. BSNL assumes 'guys' use Windows default. Any company would, its share's over 90%, that's why.

My point is that you guys are looking at it as an EXE and not as a self-extracting archive. Its a self-extracting archive AND its an executable. I don't know why that bothers so many here.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

^Point taken.

Although a separate download as a zip or a tarball would have helped IMO.
What if i am on nix, and want to use the 'official' dialer?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2008)

Linux users don't really do that.  But yes, that could be optionally placed there. Choice would only induce more confusion into the newbies though.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 10, 2008)

So you have to install wine before you can get online, oh wait, where do I download WINE from?

ROTFL

Any way the first time i installed mandrake on my PC, the Sify technician also tried to install the exe on my PC. Imagine windows client on Mandrake and no I did not install WINE either and there I was laughing as crazy as soon as he left. In fact I was hard pressed to control my gags when I saw him furiously double clicking the exe.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> In fact I was hard pressed to control my gags when I saw him furiously double clicking the exe.


lol...


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 10, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Gosh you guys are too blind. You're connected already, so forget it. You don't need it, don't rant on it. They are helping and let them,* if it bothers you just shut your browsers up.*
> 
> (Not towards the RPM war..)


Same can be applied on You


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2008)

Fine, will not comment any more.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 10, 2008)

there DO exist tools to extract files from just about any recoganisable archive, including exe. So that problem is milder. But the real problem is that they gave a self extracting exe. What was its point ? Why not give some format that works on all OSes by default like .zip ? If you argue about windows 98, you should be staying in a time 10 years back, not now. Now only win xp and win vista are active. even the former is 7 years old.

And yes, the more serious issue is the RPM. Linux also has several NSIS equivalents, and a few softwares have .bin installers. Why not them ? Why a distro dependant package manager package ? Or, they could have given plain .zip or .tgz files too.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 10, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Fine, will not comment any more.


I am just pulling your leg, harsh
I hope you didn't took it seriously.


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 11, 2008)

visit this link :

**www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/menu.html*


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

^^cool design


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work there with the site.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2008)

Just go here :
*www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/mdm05.html
and click on the download driver/software links and see what happens !
What's a screw up  Lolz


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 11, 2008)

what happens ? a download dialogue box appears . why so much lol? nothing happens to screw up.

*i31.tinypic.com/2r7liki.jpg

*i26.tinypic.com/jl0x1h.jpg

I think you have been screwed up by your browser.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> what happens ? a download dialogue box appears . why so much lol? nothing happens to screw up.
> 
> *i31.tinypic.com/2r7liki.jpg
> 
> ...


Sorry for so many lolz. It's the case with my IE7. A common m$ screw up


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 15, 2008)

I am not going to start another browser war !


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> I am not going to start another browser war !


Yeah! well said mate


----------

